# Wax ring



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Wax ring on flange, then set toilet.

Or

Wax ring on toilet, then set on flange.

Same goes for the old school guys using putty


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plastic roof cement and a sponge rubber ring. Permanent!


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wax ring on flange then set


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Wax ring on flange then set


Yep...that


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Wax or foam rubber on flange.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Good for near in floor heat huh Koleckel?!!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You know it, Set up a wooden platform and a spare toilet with a PVC collar and pipe, plug the bowl with a donkey dong and give it 10' of head.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> Plastic roof cement and a sponge rubber ring. Permanent!


Permanent is great... untill someone wants a new throne


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

If I don't like the GC I'll use granite strength countertop epoxy to glue to the floor too


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> If I don't like the GC I'll use granite strength countertop epoxy to glue to the floor too


That just screws the next plumber replacing the toilet. Your better off leaving flaming sh*t bags on the GC front porch


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

koleckeinc said:


> if i don't like the gc i'll use granite strength countertop epoxy to glue to the floor too


lol


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wax ring flange.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> If I don't like the GC I'll use granite strength countertop epoxy to glue to the floor too




Much more fun to just bed it in thinset. Lots and lots of thinset. When you are done, wipe the excess away with a sponge. Now it's nicely grouted. You don't need no stinking wax seal.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Anyone try these yet?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What's your take on the longevity?^^^^ must be some good material?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Qplumb said:


> Anyone try these yet?


 I saw a YouTube video of one of those that had absorbed the water and failed. Youll need some foot locker water repellant


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> I saw a YouTube video of one of those that had absorbed the water and failed. Youll need some foot locker water repellant


I saw a picture of one water logged & wondered if it was common or maybe just the coating was nicked during installation. I put one in my house about a month ago, I'll pull toilet at 6 months and 1 year to see how it holds up.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> Wax ring on flange, then set toilet.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


I was taught ring on flange so that's how I always do it. Wax ring directions say ring on toilet. I do what my mentor taught me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

either way, mostly on the flange, helps keep the johnny bolts from sliding around.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I mostly always do ring on flange. Only time I've done ring on toilet is if it were a new toilet. Even then only did that about 4 times


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ring on flange. Always and forever.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*On Da flange*

For Me. Never one with a thorney HORN !!:furious:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

On the flange with old wax removed. Can't tell you how many toilets I've pulled with 3+ wax and horns stuck to the flange....


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Guess I'm the minority in putting it on the toilet. My reasoning is because I've pulled my share of toilets where it was put on the flange and it must have slid when they put down the bowl because half the ring is missing and there is next to no seal left.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> Guess I'm the minority in putting it on the toilet. My reasoning is because I've pulled my share of toilets where it was put on the flange and it must have slid when they put down the bowl because half the ring is missing and there is next to no seal left.


Have you made not of how often that occurs on a 4" flange versus a 3" flange?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Have you made not of how often that occurs on a 4" flange versus a 3" flange?


9 times out of 10 it's a 4" flange.


----------



## MorelliPlumbing (Sep 13, 2015)

Wax to flange for me!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Wax ring on flange then set


What he said


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I always put wax on the flange. I don't see a reason to do anything else.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wax on flange always and forever. new danco rubber rings are the best ive ever used though


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wax on the flange, And i use extra nuts on the johnny bolts to keep them straight and tight.

Hi all, it has been a long time. I decided to pop back on. I miss the old debates like puddy or silicone and pex vs copper. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Wax on the flange, And i use extra nuts on the johnny bolts to keep them straight and tight.
> 
> Hi all, it has been a long time. I decided to pop back on. I miss the old debates like puddy or silicone and pex vs copper. :laughing:


Long time no read! Hope your doing well , glad you stopped by, the folks you might remember are gone, few have survived.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

